# Tengo fuente de 6A. Recomiendenme un ampli.



## 2fast4you (Mar 7, 2008)

Buenas gente...

les comento que consegui un transformador de 36+36 a 6A por unos $200 (argentina) osea unos U$S64.

Me interesa armar un amplificador de 100W por canal estereo, pero creo que puedo aprovechar aun mas el transformador.

Estube viendo este:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diagramas-amplificadores-3225/

alguien tiene mas datos como cuantos A come una version estereo?, osea son 600W.

Se la banca mi transformador?

O en todo caso, alguien me facilita otro poder?

Algo ideal para mi seria uno de 150W + 150W. O de 200W x2.
Algo que ande biien con mi transformador.

P/D: no es mi primer proyecto! hice unos cuantos ya, pero este va a ser el segundo de gran potencia.

Ya arme uno de 100W con un STK4192II =)


----------



## ivanutn (Mar 9, 2008)

tu transformador alcanza solo para un amplificador de 100W sobre 8 ohm estereo, el de mi viejo tiene un transformador de 36+36 7A, y queda medio justo, no tanto por la potencia sino por la tensión. para un amplificador de 150W (sobre 8 ohm) vas a necesitar un transformador de por lo menos 500W y que sea de al menos 40+40


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 9, 2008)

Ivanutn no lo confundas al pibe o sea deja de decir pabadas. El tiene un transformador de 400W
Que rectificados se van como a 50 + 50 6A O sea Dale rosca a ese transformador que con 250 w anda Comodo y fresco.



> para un amplificador de 150W (sobre 8 ohm) vas a necesitar un transformador de por lo menos 500W



Que tiene tu amplificador un calentador para TE el incorporado, o capas una salida para silla con masajes o le pusieron un cooler con motor de 1/2 hp. Sos loco vos. Saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 9, 2008)

en cuanto al amplificador hay varios aca en el foro usa el buscador, que vas aconseguir algo bueno.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 9, 2008)

Un transformador 'normal' especificado 36+36 6A  es de 6*36=216VA.
El diametro del alambre del secundario esta pensado para que trabaje medio ciclo, tal como pasa en un rectificador onda completa con punto medio (dos diodos).  
Si se se monta un puente rectificador con punto medio para sacar +36V y -36V,  como cada bobinado esta conduciendo ahora en los dos semiciclos, la corriente maxima es la mitad (3A). Caso contrario protestara recalentando el cobre.

Para salir de dudas (no sea cosa que este transformador haya sido bobinado para 432VA) y de paso saber si el fabricante no mintio mucho, basta con ver cuantos cm2 tiene el nucleo.

La seccion (cm2) del nucleo debe se aprox.:  Seccion ~= 1.3 * Raiz(P_aparente)
O bien, potencia aparente:  Pa ~= (Seccion/1.3)^2


----------



## Manonline (Mar 9, 2008)

Che te salio un poco caro... yo compre uno de 36+36 x 7A y me salio menos de $100...


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 9, 2008)

Un transformador "Bien echo" si lo hago yo  jeje,  de 36 + 36 7A (500VA) me sale de materiales $95
no se que habras comprado Manonline. Saludos


----------



## ivanutn (Mar 9, 2008)

KARAPALIDA esos 50+50V son en vacío, si cargas el amplificador y le das rosca la tensión te cae por lo menos 5V en cada rama, osea 45V

la tensión de pico en el parlante va a ser siempre menor, ponele como máximo 40V, la tensión eficaz es arpox 28V, esto te da sobre una carga de 8 ohm aproximadamente 100W eficaces (RMS). 

estos cálculos no los saco de la galera, magia no podes hacer. pensa que un amplificador por mas bien echo que este tiene una eficiencia media - baja, teórico es de 75%, cosa que no es así, debe andar alrededor del 60%, corríjanme si me equivoco. Teniendo esto en cuenta vas a tener un consumo de 320W. Pero teniendo en cuenta lo que aprendí en la escuela, y basándome en mi experiencia, se necesita de por lo menos un transformador de 400W

el que tiene mi viejo le medí, con mis docentes de electrónica, una potencia a 50hz de 95W por canal, y todos me decían que le hacia falta fuente de alimentación. El transformador es un Cobsil, uno de los mejorcitos que se podían comprar, de 36+36v 7A, es un transformador muy bueno, pero la tensión con el amp al mango cae a 44V, de los 51 que tiene en vacío . . . .

A un amigo le arme el mismo amplificador con un  transformador de 36+36 5A, y se le queda mas que corto

No me parece que me tengas que tomar el pelo de esa manera, pavadas no digo, me baso en hechos, en horas de estudio y horas de armado y prueba.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 9, 2008)

OK, jaja
No fue mi intension ofenderte, ni tomarte el pelo te pido disculpas, pero me parece que estas lejos de la realidad. 

Si bien es sierto que hay una caida de tension supongamos que nos queden 45v + 45v , (va depender de los elerctroliticos que tengamos en la fuente, yo le pondria 4 x 4700mf 63v
por rama. 

Ahora vallamos para atras... Si tengo un transformador de 36 + 36 = 72 v x 6 amp = 432 VA los cuales

con una eficiencia del 60% nos daria  como 250W RMS

1º Error vos no se de dondes das por centado que usarias 8 ohms
2º Error parece que no estas tomando en cuenta una configuracion Push- pull.( 80V)

Ahora vallamos a la practica y la teoria.


> la tensión de pico en el parlante va a ser siempre menor, ponele como máximo 40V, la tensión eficaz es arpox 28V, esto te da sobre una carga de 8 ohm aproximadamente 100W eficaces (RMS).



Siguiendo con la logica para 12 v la tension eficas es de 8.4v y a 8 ohms nunca tendriamos mas 
9w, y a 4 ohms Nunca pasarias los 18w. Te daras cuenta que esto no es real. (potencias de audio car) sin ir mas lejos los integrados de salida de los estereos. (NO IMPORTA EL METODO DEL AMPLIFICADOR) los VA del Trafo estan y ahi que gastarlos de la forma mas provechosa.

Todo dependera del amplificador que se elija y la impedancia de los parlantes a usar.

Otra cosa sigamos con la teoria, 100w  a  28 v suponen 3.6amp Si lo pensas ni en pedo le ponen un alambre de 1mm de seccion a un parlante de 100w rms. Saludos

PD: Repito disculpame si te ofendi.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 9, 2008)

http://www.national.com/an/AN/AN-1192.pdf

aca tenes una forma de aprovechar ese transformador.

Dos modulos sumadores en puente. 

+-42v 385va (recomendados por el fabricante) 40000mf por rama

Le sacas mas de 100w por sumador (estereo) y mas de 200w sumador puentiado (Mono)

y ese transformador va a estar comodo. Saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 9, 2008)

mmm capas nos pasamos un poquito con la fuente.


----------



## ivanutn (Mar 10, 2008)

esa aplicacion la conosco, y en otros foros de audio he visto que la han armado, pero siempre cun fuentes dobles de mas de 400W cada una.

http://www.shine7.com/audio/bpa300_2.htm

http://www.shine7.com/audio/pa100_3.htm

con el tema del audio car, es tal cual como vos decis, en 8 ohm nunca vas a poder pasar de los 9W y en cuatro no llegas a los 15 , siempre hablando de maxima potencia con la menor distorcion posible.... ahora no me digas que te crees la mentira de los estereos, los 50Wx4, y me imagino que sabes que los amplificador de gran potencia tienen fuentes conmutadas

con el tema de los parlantes, efectivamente circula esa corriente, y los alambres no tienen 1mm de diametro ni nada. vos podes hacer pasar la corriente que quieras por un alambre, el limite lo tenes cuando el alambre se derite
mis parlantes( 12PW3 de selenium ) aguantan una potencia de 175W RMS, y la bobina toma una temperatura de mas de 200°C para esa potencia. con 28v eficases aplicados, por el parlante circulan 3.5A . . . sino de donde sale la potencia?


Y volviendo al tema de los transformadores, siempre es recomendable Sobredimencionar la fuente. yo uso un toroidal de 300VA, 18500uF por rama para dos LM3886 y de los casi +/-40V en vacio cae a +/-37V, antes cuando tenia la mitad de capacidad la tension caia lo mismo.




			
				KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Si bien es sierto que hay una caida de tension supongamos que nos queden 45v + 45v , (va depender de los elerctroliticos que tengamos en la fuente, yo le pondria 4 x 4700mf 63v por rama.



la caida de tension no depende de cuantos capacitores tengas. cuando el amp estrega su maxima potencia la tension cae y los capacitores no pueden hacer nada. la caida de tension basicamente depende del segundario del transformador, de la ersistencia de este y de la del cableado

lo que mas se asemeja a lo que decis es lo que se hace en los autos, colocar capacitoes enorles( de mas de un faradio ) lo mas cerca posible de la etapa para que la caida de tension en el cable de alimentacion sea minima.
los capacitores te mantienen la tension solo en transitorios.

amplificador de diseño antiguo como el fapesa de 100W de mi viejo pedian una fuente (para estereo) de 400W y exigia un segundario de baja resistencia.

seguro que te va a funcionar el amplificador con un transformador chico, pero no vas a tener buena regulacion de tensión y pr lo tanto no bas a tener buenos resultados.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 10, 2008)

Buenasss. 

Vallamos por partessss.

en las fotos solo veo UN transformador 25+25 10amp 500va para los dos canales con 6 IC.

La otra fuente no dice mucho...PERO ese regulador el cual no conocia dice entregar maximo 30v 7.5a (No vi cual es la maxima disipación de potencia pero bue...)
o sea 450VA (no me parece que ese iC se aguante esa potencia continuamente...)
Lo que si te digo es que ni en pedo sacas 30v 15amp de un tip2955 como proponen ...en fin


Estas muy confundido, el echo que un amplificador pueda entregar 1000w no significa que lo estara haciendo todo el tiempo esa potencia es solo en picos la media de potencia entregada, mientras que no tenga recortes la señal de entrada es mucho menor. Por consiguiente la capacidad de la fuente 40000mf puede perfectamente absorber esos picos, ahora si le vas a conectar el motor del secarropas y le vas a poner una señal cuadrada de 50hz es otra cosa.





> mis parlantes( 12PW3 de selenium ) aguantan una potencia de 175W RMS, y la bobina toma una temperatura de mas de 200°C para esa potencia. con 28v eficaces aplicados, por el parlante circulan 3.5A . . . sino de donde sale la potencia?


no se de donde sale la potencia, pero te aseguro que a 200º tu bobina lo minimo que le pasa es que se deforma y te empieza a raspar. COMO hiciste para medir la temperatura de la bobina   Estas meando fuera el tarro.


Mira esta bien sobredimencionar una fuente de alimentacion pero no 4 veces el valor necesario

suponte vos el amplificador mas grande que arme es uno de 500w x 2  para uso continuo (Meta palo) y 1000w en picos (puentiado) mono

El transformador es de 55 + 55 15A 1650VA usando el puente BYW64 y 4 capa de 10000mf 100v (40000mf) por rama. Y te puedo asegurar que ni mu, ahi si te apuesto el asado.
Segun tu pensar tendria que ser un transformador de 4Kw Trifasico. 

Este es el amplificador https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-1000w-500w-250w-todos-gustos-12913/

el unico plano en mi poder de amplificador fapesa que que pide 450VA es uno de 250w push-pull
o 100w +100w estereo.

Bueno estamos en el punto "Del Pescador" quien saco el pescado mas grande...
Definamos por penales. jajaja

Saludos.


----------



## ivanutn (Mar 10, 2008)

el amplificador con los 6 lm's es una etapa monofonica

el otro, lo que importa en el regulador para determinar la potencia disipada es la caida de tension, y la corriente que circula en el transistor de paso, no la tension de salida. 

La fuente tiene que estar sobredimencionada para que el amplificador entrege sus W en forma continua, como dice la especificacion. Seguro que a los picos te los absorben los capacitores, pero si diseñas la fuente asi la potencia continua que puede entregar tu amplificador es mucho menor. Y esto no lo digo to, todos los buenos fabricantes hacen lo mismo.

yo nunca dije que hay que sobredimensionar 4 veces la fuente. Lo que dije es que para un amplificador de 100+100 necesitas un transformador de por lo menos 400W ( eso no es 4 veces )

t adjunto la hoja de datos de mi parlante. ahi tenes, donde dice parametros no adicionales, los datos de temp max, y temp max de la bobina/potencia max.


----------



## ivanutn (Mar 10, 2008)

2fast4you volviendo a tu tema, aca te dejo un link con muy buena información, tenes varios circuitos, proyectos completos . . . 

http://www.adam.com.au/cgpap/QuasiWeb/index.htm


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 10, 2008)

Como digas Ivanutn... me doy .

100 + 100 = 200 W 

Yo le dije que 250w comodo. tirandole un %60 de perdidas arriba contra un %100 en fin..

No se para que estamos discutiendo si vos vas a seguir haciendo la tuya y yo la mia.

Se vemos loco cuando queiras que discutamos de nuevo,jajaja me avisa.

PD: UD mismo lo dijo no creas todas las datas que leas, no me parece que 200º sea ni serva una temperatura de trabajo


----------



## Manonline (Mar 11, 2008)

Suponiendo qe ellos no compran materiales para hacer 1 solo transformador, sino para hacer mil transformadores, esta mas qe justificado el precio... No es de la mejor calidad pero tiene un alambre en el secundario muy grueso... tal vez tendrias qe empezar a buscar precios.

Salu2 cordiales,
Mano.


----------



## 2fast4you (Jun 14, 2008)

Muchas gracias karapalida.. ahora q se vienen las vacas de julio voy a ver si lo armo =)


----------

